# [Raever's Game Corner] Current Game: TBA [0/0]



## Raever (Jun 20, 2021)

This thread is essentially my own personal gaming get together. I'll post here if I fancy a game that others can join in on - and then forum members have about 1 hour to respond with whether they want to join (as I feel 1 hour is more than enough waiting time). If someone responds but we need more players, then I wait 15 minutes for the next person and so on and so forth. If enough people join we start the game and if not, I close the game corner or play with the people who did respond (if the option exists). It's a way for me to get together with friends and/or new people without starting a new thread for every single game I want to play at any given time. It also allows for buddies to find me for games as well, while still encouraging new folks to jump in and have fun...so it's a win-win either way.

For those wanting to add me my steam code is: *350546236*



*Game of the day!*
_Last updated on: 6/20/2021_​
*Currently the game is:* TBA

*The time announced was: *TBA
*Game availability closes at:* TBA
*The last player who joined was:* TBA

*The minimum players needed:* TBA
*The maximum players needed:* TBA
*The current amount of players:* TBA


----------

